# Cajas para parlantes de 6"



## Cirdan (Mar 9, 2014)

Hola a todos, espero no molestarlos con esta pavada pero hace dias que busco y no encuentro nada como para esto, si les parece que no vale la pena dar mas vueltas díganmelo también sirve .
El tema es que tengo dos parlantes de auto de 6" con el twiter en el centro, son brasileros de la fiat y sin ningún dato (una basura?  ).
Quisiera hacer unos bafles para usar en la PC de la oficina y que suenen lo mejor que se pueda con esto que tengo... tengo el amplificador y conectado a unos bafles de 8" Hitachi suena muy bien, tanto que me impulsó a pensar en armar estos bafles de 6".

No pretendo nada importante, solo que suene un poco mas que los comunes de PC y sin comprar unos específicos tipo Genius o mejor Edifier, nada de comprar porque solo es para escuchar de a ratos, se supone que estamos trabajando . La mejora la quiero lograr con la caja y nada mas, ya que la construyo, que sea la mejor que se pueda... pero yo no se elegir por eso les consulto.
Estuve mirando por todos lados y decidí que debería ser tipo Bass Reflex, caja común o torre pero en caja solo encontré una con salida tipo "ranura", con una separación de madera en el fondo.

 Creo que sería mas difícil de sintonizar (un poco, escribo como si tuviera unos parlantes increíbles  ), que una caja o torre con 1 solo tubo, que pueda ir recortando hasta saber donde suena mejor.
Espero que no moleste mucho pero de verdad con mis conocimientos nulos, solo me doy maña para construir y nada mas y de tanto leer me trabé.
Saludos a todos y gracias!!! 

Hola, como para mostrar la idea, no encuentro fotos ni dibujos con pero encontré este video donde se ve que reemplazan las cajas plásticas con las que vienen los parlantes por unas de madera que mejoran el desempeño del parlante. Es este:




Mis parlantes no son como estos pero algo mejorarán... espero .

También encontré estos, pero solo lo agrego porque me sorprendió mucho:




Si con unas torrecitas mejora tanto y son fáciles de hacer, me inclino por esto, pero no encuentro nada ya diseñado así, con una salida tan extensa, para unos parlantes de 6".
Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2014)

Cirdan dijo:


> . . . . Si con unas torrecitas mejora tanto y son fáciles de hacer, me inclino por esto, pero no encuentro nada ya diseñado así, con una salida tan extensa, para unos parlantes de 6".



*Ni* lo vas a encontrar en este Foro, pero puedes encontrar como medir los parámetros del parlante y calcular el tipo, forma y dimensiones de la caja mas adecuadas.


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 9, 2014)

Gracias Fogonazo por tu respuesta!
Como te habrás dado cuenta no se nada de nada, solo me animo a construir las cajas que de eso si se, pero de sonido o de electrónica, solo copiando y si un circuito es fácil.
Estuve mirando un post muy interesante y didáctico sobre la medición de los parlantes, hay que armar unos cables con unos componentes simples y bajar un demo de un programa, después da el paso a paso para la medición... ya no me pareció tan fácil   , pero es posible de hacer para un nabo como yo, eso seguro. Solo creo que me llevaría un poco más de tiempo y estoy pensando hacer las cajas para unos parlantes buenos y conocidos y en un futuro comprarlos e instalarlos, mientras ponerle los que tengo y que suenen como puedan . Es una opción.
Seguiré buscando y mientras voy a estudiar lo de medir los parlantes a ver si me animo.
Gracias de nuevo!
Saludos!


----------



## zopilote (Mar 9, 2014)

Si quieres construirte una de seas cajas, primero tienes que saber es para woofer, y es  un modelo TL. 
 Sus medidas no son un misterio, ancho de 7.5" y largo de 36" en tablero de 18mm, el resto de las medidas salen con naturalidad. Y como te comento es solo para remarcar los graves.


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 10, 2014)

Hola Zopilote, gracias por la respuesta!
No pude encontrar que significa que es "modelo TL". Se que esa caja "torre" realza los bájos pero con las otras frecuencias que hace? No sirve como esta que tengo el plano?





Estaba pensando que si a esta caja no le coloco el Twiter (que el parlante ya lo tiene incorporado), y la armo así, algo andaría y puedo ir recortando el tubo 1 hasta que se escuche bien. Pero si esta caja funciona, la del video no funcionaría tambien pero mejor que esta? Porque tiene mucho más recorrido interno que esta con un tubo corto de 10 cm y un agujero abierto.
La otra por contra no tengo las medidas justas y no está adaptada al parlante que yo tengo y además no la puedo ir modificando como a la que tiene tubo y se puede "sintonizar".
Que opción me recomiendan?
Encontré el papel que tenían pegado detrás los parlantes, no es mucho (casi nada  ), pero lo escribo por si se dan una idea.
La marca es BRAVOX (brasilero, de un Fiat de los 90s)
6 pulgadas
30W
4 ohms

Saludos y gracias!!!


----------



## cyverlarva (Mar 18, 2014)

Una caja acustica esta calculada para un parlante especifico. Una TL es una caja que utiliza el concepto de linea de transmision, utilizando el largo de la caja para poder utilizar la onda posterior del parlante como refuerzo de la onda frontal. Ese tipo de cajas requieren calculos muy complejos, y no funciona el me gusta la caja, le meto el parlante que tengo y suena barbaro.
Como todo en electronica, podes diseñar y simular perfectamente como se va a comportar tu parlante con un TL o con cualquier tipo de caja. Solo necesitar estudiar un poco, y aprender entre otras cosas como medir los parametros Thielle Small de tus parlantes. En el foro tenes un tuto de como hacerlo, una vez que tengas esos parametros postealos y te vamos a ir guiando hacia donde quieras llegar.

Saludos.


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola Cyverlarva, gracias por la respuesta y entiendo lo que me decís, yo me voy entusiasmando y me pongo a leer a ver si hago todo el proceso pero cuando lo vuelvo a pensar me doy cuenta que me voy de la idea original que es:
"tengo dos parlantes de regalo, son de auto, de serie (normalitos nomás, no son de un mercedes, son de un fiat de los 80s a 90s). Con un ampli que tengo, que es truchito truchito pero suena bien (solo bien). Necesito hacerles unas cajas y nada más"
Si lo piensan así, que caja le harían?
Solo para poder armar esto lo antes posible, uno de estos findes, y llevarlo a la oficina para escuchar un poco de música sin muchas pretensiones.
Como la caja lleva su trabajo si o si, pregunto cual me recomiendan que haga, sin entrar en mediciones ni nada extra.
Yo pensé en la torre con un tubo que subí antes, para poder ir recortando el tubo hasta que suene lo mejor posible.
Cual les parece que harían si tuvieran que hacer esto sin medir ni nada, solo para que sea lo mejor posible con estos datos y poco tiempo? Creo que será mejor elección la de ustedes que saben, que la mía, basada en lo que leí en pocos días.
Espero que no lo tomen a mal, no es que no me interese, es que me parece que no vale la pena complicarse como si estuviera armando un buen equipo para mí, solo estoy queriendo escuchar algo porque tengo esos parlantitos pedorros que regalan con la PC y hasta anda mal el ampli porque ni poniendo auriculares se escuchan sin ruidos, además vibran las cajitas, son una cagada  y no me van a comprar otros.
Si me dan hasta la noche les subo unas fotos de los parlantes y si me dan una mano con la elección o algún consejo más, subo fotos de lo que haga y algún video de youtube cuando funcionen a ver que salió.
Desde ya gracias a todos por sus consejos y por favor no se enojen porque no quiera hacer todo el proceso como es debido .
Gracias y saludos!!!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/cyverlarva/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2014)

No creo que nadie se enoje con vos si querés hacer la caja sin seguir los procedimientos correctos. El problema que vas a tener es cualquier sugerencia que te hagan y que vos decidas encarar va a estar sujeta a la dosis de suerte que tengas en ese momento... y por supuesto, podrá sonar ... de cualquier forma... lo que tu suerte decida.


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 19, 2014)

Cirdan, la diferencia de tiempo entre hacer algo mal y hacerlo medianamente bien es mínima. Para hacer algo potable basta con que midas los parámetros Thielle & Small de los parlantes, cosa que está ultra detallada por Juan Filas en este mismo foro y se hace con una pc común y corriente.
Si pensas usarlo como fullrange, ni siquiera hace falta que calcules un filtro. Y si vas a usar un tweeter, hay muchos softwares como el equalizer apo o el crossover para foobar (mediante un puente vst) que te permiten a oído ver más o menos como quedaría un determinado tipo de corte. Claro está que cuando traslades eso a un filtro pasivo, la interacción del filtro con los parlantes te puede mandar al cuerno lo que probaste antes. Y si bien acá no hablamos de nada parecido al hifi, con maña podes hacer algo mejor que hacerlo así nomas.

La verdad es imposible decirte hacelo así o asa sin sabe parámetros ni nada. Vas a perder más tiempo encontrando un diseño que de casualidad ande bien que midiendo dos pavadas y partiendo al menos de un litraje y sintonía (en el caso de un bass reflex) correctos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 20, 2014)

Me parece que este muchacho no la va a entender .... 
Me hace acordar a mis primeros experimentos hace bastante.

Usando *el mas cruel de los empirismos* , yo haria:

- Gabinete entre 15-20 lts de volumen
- Agujero de 5cm SIN TUBO ( o uno muy cortito )

Suerte.


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 20, 2014)

Hola AntonioAA, no es que no la va*y*a a entender, ya la entendí.
Si escribo por ejemplo en un foro de repostería y les digo que necesito hacer una torta rápido porque me llega gente, yo entiendo que sean muy aficionados pero no me sirven unas instrucciones para hacer una super torta que me lleve 6 horas. Es mas o menos lo mismo, no es mi intención, porque no tengo el tiempo, ponerme a hacer muchos pasos antes de hacer unas cajas, lo que necesito es una caja (la mejor que les paresca a los que saben) para hacerla y "recibir a la gente , que sea mas o menos comible.
No se si me entienden. Los parlantes son comunachos, si ves el amplificadorcito me vas a querer matar (de verdad es unam... ). Entonces, vale la pena hacer el cable especial, bajar el programa, medir los parlantes, con los parámetros pedirles de nuevo que se molesten en ayudarme con el diseño de la caja?
No me tomen a mal, de verdad, y además me encantaría hacer un proyecto bien hecho, pero para estos parlantes que solo los quiero poner en la PC de la oficina, no me da el tiempo y me parece que no da por todo lo otro. No les parece?
Todavía estoy tentado de hacerme el cable ese para poder medir los parámetros del parlante pero cuando pienso todo lo que hay que hacer después mmmm, se me va el ánimo otra vez.
No es que no entienda, es que es otra cosa.
Sigo viendo y les cuento, algo va a salir 
Saludos!


----------



## analogico (Mar 20, 2014)

entonces solo hace cajas rectangulares normalitas

  con un tubo de sintonia telescopico
y regulas a oido


----------



## Cirdan (Mar 21, 2014)

Gracias Analogico!
Lo que me decís es mas o menos lo que pensé de entrada, bajé unos archivos que están en este foro, son varios .zip con planos y de todos esos solo encontré 2, este tipo torre que está arriba y uno tipo caja con un solo tubo, casi todos tienen 2 y es mas difícil ir recortando para escuchar donde suene mejor.
Este tipo torre ni lo tenía en cuenta pero vi el video que puse más arriba y me pareció mejor aunque no se bien como funciona ni para que sirve (si es solo comosubwwofer o se escuchan bien los medios y además realza los bajos). El del video tiene un tabique central que lo transforma en una especie de tubo muy largo y no hay forma de ajustarlo, está calculado para un parlante en especial.
El torre que puse el plano, no tiene tabiques, es un solo volúmen y tiene un tubo de 10 cm de diámetro que va con un codo, apuntando hacia abajo y podría regularlo (dentro de lo trucho que es todo hecho así sin mediciones). Tiene como 43 litros, AntonioAA me decía cajas de 15 a 20 litros, yo le dejaría bien fijo y sellado el codo a 90º e iria probando con el tubo recto, de 15cm, de 14 y así (es lo que se me ocurre a mí, sin saber nada).

este es el mejor icono para mí  jajaja.
Anoche quise poner la foto de los parlantes y del ampli para que me entiendan mejor a lo que puedo aspirar  pero no andaba el sitio, esta noche las subo aunque sea para que se rían un poco.
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## analogico (Mar 21, 2014)

las cajas tienen su teoria
las de torre si no las calculas  no se como regulas  la altura


aca esta la teoria basica de las cajas, la hubiera colocado ayer
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_spk3.php
la e vuelto a leer y  si aparece como medir el tubo de sintonia 
si no armass un tubo telescopico y regulas a oido


----------

